# Polished edges.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Now that I'm practicing loading pictures, I thought we'd try one here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Man, I love the pics of your work. Beautiful!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Man, I love the pics of your work. Beautiful!


Oh, knives I know how to polish--it was figuring out the how to get pictures from my computer printed on the prepper forum!

I had an account at Photo_Bucket, but they hijacked everyone's picture for ransom money. The KimberTalk forum set up an easy way to pull pictures over, but this one took some work to figure out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now learn to use flickr to store and post it can be easier and really show your work. If you need help with it speak up.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice work!

I have an old ax that I refurbished and had sharpened by a professional last week.

I wanted the edge re-profiled and told him I wanted to be able to shave with it.

He did a magnificent job.

I took a couple pictures of it and the problem is...I can't get the highly polished face to show up correctly. It comes out in the picture as almost looking a burned brown.

Any tips?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Now learn to use *flickr*


Thanks. I do not know what "flickr" is or how to use it. Is there a tutorial somewhere? I'm not computer savvy.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

How do I get this looking correct? It's mirror-like in person.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Robie said:


> Any tips?


That's why I use the playing cards. If there's a flaw on the knife, it will not be a perfect reflection.

I also make sure I tip the camera at an angle to the bevel so any errant light bounces off, and does not produce glare.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I had an account at Photo_Bucket, but they hijacked everyone's picture for ransom money.


Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but what does this mean?
I've got a Photobucket account. What did I miss?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey @The Tourist Have you seen any of the videos on youtube made by the Japanese guy (I forget his name) who always starts with, "Hello, knife people"? He's pretty good.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but what does this mean?
> I've got a Photobucket account. What did I miss?


They wanted you to join and pay a fairly hefty fee in order to access the pictures you downloaded with them.

The pictures you posted through Photobucket on various websites just show up as some avatar.

I can't imagine they had many people join.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Hey
> @*The Tourist*
> Have you seen any of the videos on youtube made by the Japanese guy (I forget his name) who always starts with, "Hello, knife people"? He's pretty good.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> They wanted you to join and pay a fairly hefty fee in order to access the pictures you downloaded with them.
> 
> The pictures you posted through Photobucket on various websites just show up as some avatar.
> 
> I can't imagine they had many people join.


When did that happen?
I never noticed any issues with things I'd posted.

This is a test... (changed, since it's a knife thread)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmmmm...dunno.

I can't even log in any more.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Photobucket addresses complaints over new policy that charges heavy users $400


https://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/06/photobucket-complaints-over-charging/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but what does this mean?
> I've got a Photobucket account. What did I miss?


Oh, no problem. Are you paying something? I first noticed this when I tried to post a picture and got a "dial." I then went to my account, and all the pictures were there, but also a notice that they were going to be billing users.

I have all the same pictures in my computer, but it was just easier to copy them from The Bucket.

Now I've learned how to do this, and I'm going to find out about this "flickr" thing. But like I said, I'm not computer savvy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Hey @The Tourist Have you seen any of the videos on youtube made by the Japanese guy (I forget his name) who always starts with, "Hello, knife people"? He's pretty good.


No, I haven't seen it. I will be looking. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> https://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/06/photobucket-complaints-over-charging/


Ah, "heavy users" would be affected.
Doesn't sound much like me. Most of my stuff ends up on sites like we're on now, and might get seen by 300 people in total over the life of the service.
Their reason is obvious. "Heavy users" cause high bandwidth usage on their servers. They have to pay a fee for their upload speed to supply that bandwidth.
Hence, heavy users are costing them more money than the average user who just stores stuff and references it periodically.



The Tourist said:


> Oh, no problem. Are you paying something? I first noticed this when I tried to post a picture and got a "dial." I then went to my account, and all the pictures were there, but also a notice that they were going to be billing users.
> 
> I have all the same pictures in my computer, but it was just easier to copy them from The Bucket.
> 
> Now I've learned how to do this, and I'm going to find out about this "flickr" thing. But like I said, I'm not computer savvy.


One way, on this site, to avoid overburdening their bandwidth, and getting that "heavy user" moniker, is to use the little checkbox that offers to download the image to the local PF server. That pulls the image once from PB, stores it on PF, and then your audience is local to only this board, and less costly overall. Though this does mean PF's upload bandwidth gets taxed a bit more, depending on how many users see your image.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey @The Tourist

Very nice polishing of the Edge! Mad Skills Sir! :vs_clap:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Thanks. I do not know what "flickr" is or how to use it. Is there a tutorial somewhere? I'm not computer savvy.


www.flicker.com. Free sight like photobucket wit out all the BS. Get a free account and we will start from there.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ahhh, I'm glad you spelled "flicker" right. I thought the name was without the "E."

I'm off to the gym soon, I'll poke around in it when I get home, but I have years of pictures on my computer.


----------



## loverboy (Jun 7, 2018)

Cool! I read some article about sharpening knife for beginners like me. So how'd you do it guys?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

loverboy said:


> Cool! I read some article about sharpening knife for beginners like me. So how'd you do it guys?


Personally, I don't think there's a better way to sharpen a knife than what the old togishis of Edo did over 800 years ago.

You find/buy stones of various grit levels--flatten the side that sharpens the edge--and use water only, no oil.

Then spend three to five years working with a real-deal polisher. Oh, and stock up on black magic markers.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After a few years, it should look like this:


----------

